# baked flounder and shrimp



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I dont know if this is an actual recipe but I made it and it was good. I took about a 3 lb flounder I caught monday and fillet it. Turned the oven to about 350 degrees. I put a little pepper , garlic powder, a tad of ground red pepper. a little tonys. Then put it in glass dish. Then I picked up a pound of large shrimp and steamed them in a pot until a little more than halfway cooked. In that pot I put 2 tbl spoons of butter , 2 tbl spoons of lemon juice,tea spoon of lemon pepper, and a little garlic powder. When youre done with this pour it over the flounder and bake (covered) for about 15-20 minutes or until the flounder is flaky white. It tasted great. Try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

I am going to try it probably this weekend .I will let you know sounds great!
Thanks for posting this one..
Lynn


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*recipe*



CaptBill said:


> I am going to try it probably this weekend .I will let you know sounds great!
> Thanks for posting this one..
> Lynn


Yes it was awesome I cant wait to make it again myself. But let me know definantly.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Looked thru the freezer last night found the flounder 2 gallon bags! but, think I better hit Bill's shrimper buddy up for the shrimp used my last bag a few days ago..
I usually have lots of shrimp on hand ..
Thanks,
Lynn
I have a gas oven so guess i will use on 350.. Thats usually the normal for my oven.
This sounds so good.. I am also going to try this with the other fish i have too .I will let you know.. I like flounder but, I have to say my fav. fish is shark love it so does DD.

Tell ya a good easy,fast shrinp recipe.. Buy a couple of boxes of the Garlic and herb noodles and cook and add the shrimp gosh that is so good on a cold night.
Heard this yr. the oysters weren't to good according to this guy's brother one shrimps the other oysters hahaha.. Cannot wait to get me some fresh ones.. YUMM


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There is something about the steamed shrimp that makes the fish taste good so it will probably be good on any kinda fish. Those oysters on the half shell are calling my name. Gotta love those slimy Texas oysters. But when you make this dish I really would like to hear your opinion. Laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## yakahoo (Nov 27, 2004)

*MY Stuffed Flounder*

Hello all wanted to share my stuffed flounder... sorry no after shot as we started eating and forgot about it 
Took the flounder opened it up and for my stuffing.... small salad shrimp, bread crumbs, lemon pepper, sauted onions and celery (fine chopped) in butter. Poured this into my shrimp and bread crumbs squeezed a lemon in the mix. Stir in a small tablesppon on mayo. Have someone hold it open and pour in the stuffing. I topped it off with lemon slices and onion, tony's seasoning, lemon pepper and additional pepper. Baked at 350 for about 40 minutes. It was GREAT! I did not have exact measurments as I was experimenting. We used crackers to eat some of the stuffing that was great also. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

Very good dish. The wife and kids said they would eat it again and would serve it to friends. The only modification I made was browning fresh minced garlic in olive oil and then sauteing the shrimp with the garlic until the shrimp was cooked half way through.


----------

